# 2002 Lemond Tete De Course



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Hey all,
I'm considering picking up a 2002ish NOS Lemond Tete de Course with full TI frame and DA 9speed (also Bontrager X-lites, Ouzo pro fork, etc). Just wondering what you all thought of it, and what you think its worth being a few years old, albeit new. Its weird; I have a C40 and have been looking for a new ride since spring, looking at Calfees, Pinarellos, but after riding that bike, for some reason, I just can't get over it. Im not even a huge fan of Shimano, but I just like the whole bike. Also, is DA 9 speed very reliable, as in how many miles should I expect to put on it before having to replace sti shifters, derailiers, BB, etc. Thanks


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

love the frame but i agree shimano isnt the best, but the good news is you can get a bunch of miles out of it.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Just to be clear, this is the FULL titanium frame, not the spine bike frame. Thanks again.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

yes the full ti frame is a beauty. the carbon probably makes a bigger difference in the steel frame than the ti one.


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

I've had the same model (Tete De Course full Ti frame with Ouzo Pro forks) for approx 3 months and I love it. I bought the frame/forks at a discount price and built it up with:

Dura Ace 10 Speed Gruppo
Mavic Ksyrium SL
Conti GP 3000
FSA Team Issue Chainset
FSA Platinum Pro Bottom Bracket
Look Carbon Stem
USE Atom Carbon Bars
USE Alien Carbon Seatpost
Fizik Arione Saddle
Tacx Tao Silver Bottle Cages

I'll post some pics shortly.

This is a dream to ride, and it's even better when I think what I paid for it.


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
Here are some photo's of my LeMond.
Hope you are enjoying your's!!


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Beautiful*

That bike is probably the most beautiful Lemond I have seen so far. Nice build. Please post geometry of the bike.


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking of changing the tyres to silver, either a GP4000 or Hutchinson Fusion. I think the silver tyres will complement the bar tape and saddle.
As for the geometry you asked for, here is the info for my frame size (55cm).

Frame Angles 73.5 head, 73 seat 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material 3Al/2.5V titanium 

Geometry 
Chainstay Length 41.5cm 
Fork Rake 4.3cm 
Top Tube Length 56.5 
Wheelbase 99.5cm 


Let's have some more LeMond photo's !!


----------

